# Solved: My Linksys router will not connect to the internet.



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

I tried changing my IP address and it stopped working so i hard restarted my router and got it to go to factory default settings. It gets up to where it tries to connect to the internet and it says its not able to connect to the internet please try turning off and turning back on your modem i have done that several times and it doesn't work. Its the Wireless-g broadband router model WRT54GS


----------



## rvalentino (Oct 23, 2007)

Did it work before? What type of internet connection are you using?


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

*Power off all of your network devices*, including the modem, Router,
and computers. 
Then *power on *each device *in the following order*:
Cable or DSL modem
Router
Computer


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

yes it worked before and its a zyxel p-600 series modem i got from the phone company idk if that helps at all its a regular dsl modem and i have tried what u said but i will try it again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Can you connect directly to the modem?

On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this directly from the modem, then again from the router after connecting it and restarting all the units, modem, router, computer:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

Modem is a ZyXEL P-600 Series Model Number P-660R-D1

Rotuter is a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router With Speed Booster Model Number WRT56GS v.5

It Is a wireless router. Has no wireless encryption.

My Computer is an HP Pavilion 374n Running MS Windows XP SP2 with an intel Pentium 4 2.00GHz CPU, 1.2 GB of ram, and a Radeon 9250 Graphics card. The modem works fine i am using it directly to my computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your "modem" is a modem/router, and it's base address is the same as the Linksys, 192.168.1.1. That being the case, you either have to configure the ZyXEL in bridge mode to eliminate the routing function, or change the base address of the Linksys to a non-conflicting address. Try changing the Linksys base address to 192.168.2.1 and see if that doesn't get you connected.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

Is your ISP by chance Sprint? (They use the 660)

They commonly use DHCP or PPoE. I also believe that the 660 uses IP address 192.168.2.1, so this should not cause a conflict with a Linksys router using 192.168.1.1

Reset your modem and router both, and you will be fine if you have a DHCP configuration.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

According to the user manual for the ZyXEL P-660R, it uses 192.168.1.1. Now, they may have printed incorrectly, but my guess is they're right.

Here's the page for that router: http://www.zyxel.com/web/product_fa...yGroupNo=C8A3A230-907F-4CA8-9C3B-3A84F5A06405

Here's a link to the User Manual: ftp://ftp.zyxel.com/P-660R-T3_v2/user_guide/P-660R-T3 v2_3.40_Ed2.pdf


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

The 645s were 192.168.1.1, but it's VERY possible that Sprint had their 660s configured specifically to their tastes. I'd trust the manual...

...unless he has Sprint that is.


----------



## dizzle_deasy (Jul 28, 2006)

I never saw the IP Config output. This would tell us what address the 660 uses and thus end the discussion about who is right reading the manual or guessing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I did ask for it.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Modem-Computer*
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LOPERJ
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-49-47-3F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 07, 2007 8:07:58 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 10, 2007 8:07:58 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

*Modem-Router-Computer*
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LOPERJ
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-49-47-3F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 07, 2007 8:07:58 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 10, 2007 8:07:58 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

my isp is bay springs telephone company and no thats not a mistake they are the same for some reason


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's your problem. You need to change the base address of the router to something other than 192.168.1.1, I suggest perhaps 192.168.2.1 as an alternative. Then the two routers won't have an address conflict. With both base addresses the same, the router can never make a connection to that modem/router, and you don't get an Internet connection.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks but im not to bright how can i do that


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You open the web based setup using 192.168.1.1 in IE, and in the LAN setup (not sure of the exact menu structure), you change the base address of the router.

I just looked at the manual, and when you login to the router, the base address is on the opening page.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

i try but the password provided my the guy who hooked up my modem doest work it just keeps going back to the same page and its weird because i know i am entering it exactly


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You aren't changing the base address of the modem, you're changing the base address of the attached router, the WRT56GS.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

well how do i get to web based utilities


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you obviously have the wrong password. Try resetting to factory defaults and use the default name/password for the router.


----------



## gameplayer10 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the smae router over at my mom's. I unplug the router and wait 30 seconds and plug it back wait for a while and open my web broser and it work. to get to the web utilities 

type the address:192.168.1.1

Little box ask things below

username: Admin

Password : your SSID (wireless name)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

gameplayer10, that is NOT the default password, so it was obviously set by someone that setup that router. That being the case, it's pretty useless information here.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

well how do i access it 192.168.1.1 goes directly to the modems web browsers not the routers


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unplug the modem to configure the router, that will stop it from finding the modem's gateway address. Change the base address of the router to a different subnet FIRST, as previously mentioned. Then after you reset everything and connect, it should work.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

what do you mean do u mean turn off modem? unplug the Ethernet cord from modem to computer? if so what do i do with it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're turning off (or unplugging the Ethernet) from the modem *ONLY* to configure the router. After the router's base address is changed, the modem will obviously have to be connected again, and hopefully the network will work a lot better.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

It is still not working do i have my whole thing set up? like have everything hooked into the router but ethernet because i have tried unplugging the ethernet from my modem when its just my modem going into my computer and that doesnt work


----------



## dizzle_deasy (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is what you do.

1) Unplug all ethernet cables.
2) with linksys router plugged in (not your modem) hold the reset button (usually on the back) and keep holding it for atleast 15 seconds. after 15 seconds unplug the power to the router

3) let go of reset button and plug router back in
4) plug ethernet cable from your router into your computer (all other ethernet cables should be unplugged)
5) open IE and navigate to 192.168.1.1
6) log in using 
username: admin
password: admin

7) change "Local IP Address" to 192.168.2.1
8) click "Save Changes"
9) reboot computer
10) plug ethernet cable into router and modem
11) try to utilize internet


NOTE: On step 9 you really only need to renew your IP address so if you understand how to do that then go ahead and do it without rebooting your computer, else just reboot and everything should work.


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks a bunch really helped me


----------



## tyrant_Dragon300 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have gotten it to work great job


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

